# Precision Matthews PM30MV



## elecbob (Jan 9, 2014)

I have been looking at small benchtop milling machines for some time. I would appreciate some input, opinions, etc about the Precision Matthews machines. I don't have the room for a large mill nor do I need one for the type of work that I do. I like the specs and weight of the PM30MV mill. Comments please.
elecbob


----------



## Ray C (Jan 9, 2014)

I can tell you for sure, that the PM brand of machines contain what's known as the SK internal wiring harness that attaches to the Tach and also allows future control to a CNC controller.  The other brands do not have a fully compatible wiring harness and one of the common problems you'll see with most versions of that mill is a failure in the Tach readout.  It cost a fortune for that cable... they aren't cheap at $150.  

I don't have one of these machines but, am pretty familiar with the PM brands.  I know quite a few people here have the PM 20 and 25 but not sure how many PM 30 owners there are.

There is usually a long backup to get these machines as, the ones for PM do not come from the same place that most of the other brands are made.  They will not make these units unless there's a specific minimum quantity....


Ray




.





elecbob said:


> I have been looking at small benchtop milling machines for some time. I would appreciate some input, opinions, etc about the Precision Matthews machines. I don't have the room for a large mill nor do I need one for the type of work that I do. I like the specs and weight of the PM30MV mill. Comments please.
> elecbob


----------



## SENC (Jan 9, 2014)

I know from talking with Matt today that he does have some 30s (don't know how many) in stock, because I called to order a 25.  Unfortunately he didn't have one and suspected it might be some months before he does.  In a weak moment I almost moved up to a 30, but remembering that a 20/25 is more than I need for the forseeable future, regained my sanity and ordered a 20.  Identical specs to the 25 except a smaller table.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 9, 2014)

I wanted a PM30MV-L but chickened out because of the weight. I need to be able to move this thing around by myself and wasn't sure I could handle a 500 lb. machine. I ended up with a PM25 and am still getting it set up with some basic mods and a 3-axis DRO.

Basically, according to Matt at PM, the 30 is the same design that I have but with larger castings and more hp.

Bill


----------

